# Cargo bed for your tractor



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks light duty, but might be very handy for small jobs around the garden. Or for bringing the seed cataqlogs from the mail box to the house 

http://www.trac-pal.com/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Our sponsor Johnny Products makes a somewhat similar product that can be used for this as well as its primary design use. Might be able to get 2 birds with one stone. 

<img src="http://www.johnnyproducts.com/images/JBJr%20Picts/SHLUP.JPG"> 

Johnny Bucket Jr


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not bad Joe, and cheap enough at 56$


I have a tractor trunk...

got it from a member of another forum whose company makes them for john Deere. He hooked me up with a a custom mounting kit so i could use it on my prestige.. (really just a few bolts and spacers) We also bought one for my father-n-laws GT225

the price was much less than at deere and it was the same thing...

Mine of course did not have the green and yellow stickers on it.. i was considering painting it simple orange

But it is wicked handy..i keep it on most of the summer unless i need the cart.. theres never enough room to throw all your crap and the thing is worth its price in gold, it dumps, but i would not feel good about filling it with gravel or anything that heavy.... 


Sorry no better picture.. .


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-204x.jpg>

I am pretty sure i still have the guys e-mail somewhere, so if anyone was interested.. let me know via PM, i could send you his e-mail.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Our sponsor Johnny Products makes a somewhat similar product that can be used for this as well as its primary design use. Might be able to get 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> <img src="http://www.johnnyproducts.com/images/JBJr%20Picts/SHLUP.JPG">
> ...


l would like to get one but them dont ship to the great white north (Canada)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

jbetts13, I was not aware of that. How long ago did they tell you no shipping to Canada?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I made something similar to that device when I had my JD180. I had a bagger for it but never used the bagger as it was way to small and the thjing was cracked in a lot of places and the bags leaked more than they held. I used the original mount on the tractors frame as well as the channel used to support the bagger, and made a platform for it out of 1 1/4" sq steel tube of 14 ga thickness with expanded mesh side walls and bottom. It proved to be quite handy. Mounted high enough so it could stay attached when pulling a trailer etc, and if need be, one hairpin clip and pin was all that was required to remove to take it off the tractor. Right now the chickens have it in use as a nest box. I laid it on its side and added piece inthe middle so its now two sections. The chickens love it!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *jbetts13, I was not aware of that. How long ago did they tell you no shipping to Canada? *


$674.95 + $65 for Shipping and Handling UPS Ground, USA ONLY.
Please allow up to 2-4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ouch! :money: That is a few dollars to spend even if they did ship to Canada. :canada:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Ouch! :money: That is a few dollars to spend even if they did ship to Canada. :canada: *


if l get one l will have to brack the bank lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the cargo bed Joe showed us the first post is more within reach of most folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Bontai-joe
I sent you a Private message..


----------

